# Someone stop my obsession!! Tell me how this horse is flawed. Please..



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My god, look at that hideous thing. Now THAT is the definition of fugly. Calf-kneed, posty-legged, long and weak roach back. Don't even get me started on the ewe neck! His conformation has red flags all over it.

....Okay, I can't lie for long. He's definitely a gorgeous boy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't forget, he's an ugly color too :wink::lol:.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Don't forget, he's an ugly color too :wink::lol:.


So what you're saying is, I should ask for the 'Badass, ahem, I mean Boring Brown' discount?


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

wow! really a lovely horse. Perfect age too!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, you should continue your search for a horse that is not the color of poop. :rofl:


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

^^^ i love me a poop colored horse. 
hahahaha!!!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

My horse's poop is green.... are you talking about your OWN poop?? Cuz ew


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You have a green coloured horse? 

He is quiet gorgeous!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That's the trouble when we go looking for something we didn't know we needed.I just looked at dreamhorse& saw something I would really really like. But...gas is going up, hay will get even higher,so I better not even inquire-there is no budget for more another pen, shelter, mats,etc. Darn!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> That's the trouble when we go looking for something we didn't know we needed.I just looked at dreamhorse& saw something I would really really like. But...gas is going up, hay will get even higher,so I better not even inquire-there is no budget for more another pen, shelter, mats,etc. Darn!


You aren't kidding. I really don't know why I torture myself. Sigh.

But did you SEEEEEE him??


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, I wasn't talking about my poop :wink:. Pretty much any other animal though, dog, cat, some cattle, even some horses depending on what they're fed....

I bet he smells bad too....


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh guaranteed to smell bad. Right in his neck area.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah. You don't want a stinky horse, do you?


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> You have a green coloured horse?
> 
> He is quiet gorgeous!


And mayyyyybe I do!  Take THAT all you people with your fancy blue, grey, roany equines! Green horses... the newest thing to over-breed.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Short backed, hunter's bump, posty rear legs, crusty rear legs, musty rear legs, over at the knee, cow-hocked and sickle hocked and ham hocked, Toes in, over and upside down. I think I see where his horns were hacked off, too.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Damm I want a green horse lOl


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I have this same problem!! I found a chestnut filly on New Vocations that I haven't been able to get out of my mind for a week!

It's a horrible shame we just can't win the lotto or something.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

He's totally horrible!!!Skinny necked, long legged train wreck in progress. And I bet he is mean as original sin! Look at that face, it screams "Mayhem and Chaos reign supreme!!" I think you should purchase him to keep him from being turned loose on the innocents of the world! I'll take him as a companion for my TWH if need be :lol:

Sorry couldn't resist. He's gorgeous. I'd not say no to finding him tied to the tree in the front yard :wink:


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

My dreams have been dashed, looks like Zack has been sold, or at least removed from CL. Sob.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I would not be caught dead within a 3,000 mile radius of this horse.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Uhm no. He will no longer be available as he will be with me in my back yard. 

Just kidding, but he is BEAUTIFUL!


----------

